# Vision tubs or something better?



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 5, 2010)

I have two questions:

What is the cheapest place to get Vision tubs (the prices I have seen so far don't seem worth it)?

What is the biggest tub you know of (minus waterland tubs)? The large vision tub is 6.34' x 3.34' and just less than 2' tall.... That's pretty big, but I wanna find out if there is something bigger and/or cheaper.


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2010)

I had this dilemma too. I ended up finding some giant concrete mixing tubs for $100 each. In hindsight I wish I had just spent the extra money and gotten the Vision or Waterland tubs. Two reasons:
1. The sides of my current tubs are very sloped to facilitate shoveling out concrete. This causes two problems. I was worried that a turtle or tortoise could climb up the slope and out. Hasn't happened yet. Second, the slope eats up a lot of the "footprint". In other words, the tub is significantly smaller than the given dimensions, due to the big inward sloping sides.
2. Vision and Waterland tubs are specifically designed for reptiles and are made from materials that are know to be completely safe for reptiles. I don't really know what mine are made of. They smell rubbery. Probably a mix of things. So far it seems to be non toxic and fine, but in hindsight, I took a stupid risk to save a few bucks.

Have you looked in to stock tanks and watering troughs at a local feed store? I've used these and they work quite well.


----------



## RichardS (Aug 6, 2010)

There is nothing better I have found. I think I ordered mine at LLLReptile, but it took them 4 months to ship it. I ended up contacting vision directly. For $5 more it wasn't worth the discount.


----------



## Fireluv007 (Aug 6, 2010)

RichardS said:


> There is nothing better I have found. I think I ordered mine at LLLReptile, but it took them 4 months to ship it. I ended up contacting vision directly. For $5 more it wasn't worth the discount.



Weird, LLReptile is usually fantastic with their shipping; I order my reptile stuff from them all the time. I wonder if they just had a hard time getting the tubs from Vision?


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

I have checked a few feed stores, but nothing that big still, they are either stubby and deep or long and too narrow. But so LLL and Vision are the only options?

I actually called the person from Waterland a couple of months ago and asked if he was/could make a large sized land tub (since their large is only for water) and he said he had been contacted by a few people interested in it, and he would love to, but it cots $15,000 to make the master mold! So he said it wasn't going to happen in this economy  ... So contact him if you think that is a good idea so he knows there is a market!


----------



## chadk (Aug 6, 2010)

bean farm


----------



## RichardS (Aug 6, 2010)

Fireluv007 said:


> Weird, LLReptile is usually fantastic with their shipping; I order my reptile stuff from them all the time. I wonder if they just had a hard time getting the tubs from Vision?



You're absolutely right on both counts, they are normally lighting fast with shipping. The tubs are not stocked, but drop shipped directly from Vision. Ordering though LLLReptiles saves around $5. If I had ordered from Vision at the same day as LLL, I would probably have been waiting just as long. 

I just recommend to anyone to eat the $5 and order through Vision. They will be able to give a more accurate shipping picture and handle problems easier.


----------



## chadk (Aug 6, 2010)

For a land based outdoor setup, I'm not sure a tub is a good choice. Or are you going for an indoor tub? In either case, I think a custom job would be cheaper and you'd have much more flexibility.

But here is the bean farm: (they are local to me)
http://beanfarm.com/index.php?cPath=1262&osCsid=d7eaeceac75b98bb817dfa04bcbcbe73


----------



## RichardS (Aug 6, 2010)

Just as an FYI to members: 

Small Tub - $110 ($105 @ LLLReptile)
40"L x 26"W x11" high (7.2 sq. ft.)

Python Tub - $160 ($159 @ LLLReptile)
52"L x 36"W x 11" high (13 sq. ft.)

Medium Tub - $212 ($199 @ LLLReptile)
68"L x 35"W x 14" high (~16.5 sq. ft.)

Large Tub - $269 ($259 @ LLLReptile)
76"L x 40"W x 22" high (~21 sq. ft.)

I have not seen the python tub in person, so I can't comment on the quality. However, the low price compared to the medium tubs makes me think it isn't as robust as the other tubs. The only other tubs as good (or better) than Vision were the old Neodesha plastics tubs. I think they went out of business a handful of years ago. (However, I googled "Neodesha reptiles" and this page came up: http://www.npicages.com/. Maybe they bought the molds?) 

Waterland Medium Land enclosure - $230
72"L x 32"W x 14" high (16 sq. ft.)

Very comparable to the Vision medium tub in size and price. Personally, I don't care for the black tub, I like the lighter Vision tubs. The lighter walls seems to reflect the overhead lighting better and light the tortoise up from all sides.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a really nice custom tort table (that I built), I just hate moving it... I don't really know what I am looking for to make me happy.. any my torts... lol

I already have an idea in my head for something lighter and more movable... top secret for now ^_^


----------



## LLLReptile (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for pointing that out Richard! The ONLY reason there is ever any delay on vision products from us is if Vision themselves is out. We do stock some stuff, but not vision tubs. If vision has them in stock, ordering them from us, or them will get you the product in the same amount of time. 

Hope that helps - and thanks for the referrals! 

Scott - LLLReptile & Supply
www.LLLReptile.com


----------

